# Florastor Or Align Probiotic



## 15633 (Feb 14, 2007)

So i'm going to start taking a probiotic and was wondering if anyone with IBS-D has taken the Florastor or Align and what are some experiences. I was doing research and take a look at this page: http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Helpful+bact...%3F-a0156001558from this, it seems align could be better for us! Curiuos to hear first hand experiences.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

I take Florastor along with Flora-Q and they've been a godsend. I had horrible bloating, gas along with the D usually 5-6 times a day. Since I started taking 2 Florastor a day and one Flora-Q my bloating and gas has totally disappeared, I noticed this as soon as the 2nd day I was on them. As to my BR trips I'm about 1-2 times a day and there's no longer any urgency. The BMs are not 100% normal (solid) but they are formed and no longer watery. Florastor is a beneficial yeast so even though it's considered a probiotic it's different and needs to be taken along with any other probiotic such as Align, Flora-Q, etc. I can't vouch for Align as I've never taken that but I'm sure Flora-Q would be it's equivalent as that's also a regular probiotic like Align.


----------

